# Lumber racks



## DapperDan (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking for ideas to put racks for lumber and material storage in my small shop...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Got a welder or access to one?*

Make your own out of 1 1/2" 0r 2" square tubes, screw it to the studs on the wall floor to ceiling 3 supports should do it unless you got tons of wood. Mine has 7 verticals. If not check this out:http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10746&filter=lumber%20rack

Not much "lumber" on that rack! That's gonna' change soon.
This rack was welded up by a steel fabricator who used a jig to keep things uniform and square at a minimal cost. I could have done it myself, but keeping the struts the same space is critical to having flat boards. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the rack that Bill linked. I really like it, you can make it as wide or as narrow as you want, and can be mounted as high or low as you want. The arms are about 12" long, and I have mine loaded down. It was easy to assemble and mount.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan,

I've got that on my list as well, and I settled on that Rockler design too. Gonna weld up my own out of 2" square tubing because I need quite a few of them. 

Is your username an indication that you're a fan of a certain Coen Brothers movie? It's a favorite of my wife and I. Whether or not, welcome to the site.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*TT I don't remember how I did the install, but*

I think I put up one on each and and used a long straight edge to align the ones in the middle...assuming they are all identical ....maybe I used a taut mason's string....maybe I used a laser level....zzzzzz:blink: bill
BTW 32" OC worked for me and 5" deck screws in between the supports, I had 5/8" drywall over the studs..


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have the triton rack that Bill linked to. It was easy to install, and I loaded the thing up with wood and its still holding. I remember that in the instructions they had weight limits for the shelves, and I'm sure I over filled them, but all is still good.
Nick


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi I'm Jim and kinda new to the board. Thought I would add a picture of my rack for 4'x8' sheet goods. As far as dimensioned lumber goes I just have 12" closet shelf brackets screwed to every other stud it seems to hold every thing I stack on there I have one with 
10) 2x12x10 pressure treated. 
Very nice site by the way.










Jim


----------



## tc778302 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Dan,
Don't know what sizes you are looking at but if you are looking at heavy duty commercial racks like at home depot try: http://www.edwardsstorage.com


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Check this link out: http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2010/02/18/plywood-lumber-rack/
Simple, yet versitile.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya, I built one like that. But it took a bit more that one sheet of plywood to make LOL,


----------

